# Leopard gecko scared of me!!!



## hall 13 (Aug 20, 2008)

My leopard gecko is scared of me when i try to pick him up what csn i do?????


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Patience is the key. You need to build up the trust with him. Start by putting your hand in the viv for like 10 minutes, dont move or touch him. Keep repeating this everyday and eventually he will come out and investigate. Once he is comfortable with you he should walk onto your hand.

The main thing to remember is patience, still working on one of ours and we have had her nearly 8 weeks.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

How long have you had your leo?

It is best to put your hand, palm up, flat in the viv for 10 minutes every day and not move. That way your leo will get used to you. Eventually he will come over to see what it is.....still don't move, you may startle him. He should eventually climb on to your hand by himself, but you have to make very slow and small movements if you are going to move your hand when they are getting used to you.

Other than that, some leos just don't like being handled


----------



## FeV (Sep 23, 2007)

The most popular way of taming a gecko is ...
Start off by just putting your hand in the viv for 10minutes or so just so your leo gets used to you.
keep doing this for a few days and eventually it will become curious and start to sniff around you. Gradually it will get more confident with you and be less scared of you! dont try and rush it by grabbing him/her out, just be patient, as they say "good things come to those who wait"
hope this helps


----------



## FeV (Sep 23, 2007)

lol ok maybe i was a tad to slow


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

FeV said:


> lol ok maybe i was a tad to slow


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Tara&Liam (Aug 5, 2008)

lol i see this posted quite a lot i think you should patent it, but with my gecko's i just sit there in front of the vivs and leave them open and let them come to me i find there curious creatures anyway but if that doesnt work ill entice them out with a wax worm (just one tho) and day by day as they step onto your hand they become less and less scared of you (just do the waxworm trick once per day and put the waxworm into the centre of your hand) hope it helps !!!




MrMike said:


> Patience is the key. You need to build up the trust with him. Start by putting your hand in the viv for like 10 minutes, dont move or touch him. Keep repeating this everyday and eventually he will come out and investigate. Once he is comfortable with you he should walk onto your hand.
> 
> The main thing to remember is patience, still working on one of ours and we have had her nearly 8 weeks.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

all of the above, and hand feed mealworms.


----------

